# Vespucci bridle review?



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

I know it's an expensive brand (which doesn't always mean it's worth it!), wondering if anyone has anything to say about the quality? I just ordered one off of the world equestrian brand website- 100$ brand new. Anyone out there love it or hate it, or have tips for darkening it up? It's the square raised hunter bridle in oak bark. Thanks!


----------



## Bineinmor (Mar 18, 2013)

I bought a set of Vespucci reins about 4 years ago for about 100.00 thinking that I was going to get good quality for the price. At first I was not impressed. They seemed stiff and took forever to break in....however because I spent the money I persevered and now I love them. They are holding up well and they are my favorite reins. The leather is now soft and supple and clean up well for shows. They are a black with the hand stops and I have been looking ever since for the identical rein but in brown. If you are getting the whole bridle for 100.00 I would say it is well worth it and a good buy. Be patient because they will break in beautifully.


----------



## tbcrazy (Sep 27, 2012)

Bineinmor said:


> I bought a set of Vespucci reins about 4 years ago for about 100.00 thinking that I was going to get good quality for the price. At first I was not impressed. They seemed stiff and took forever to break in....however because I spent the money I persevered and now I love them. They are holding up well and they are my favorite reins. The leather is now soft and supple and clean up well for shows. They are a black with the hand stops and I have been looking ever since for the identical rein but in brown. If you are getting the whole bridle for 100.00 I would say it is well worth it and a good buy. Be patient because they will break in beautifully.


Thank you! After reading mixed reviews, I was nervous about the quality- I feel a little better now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

